# Cooper near one :)



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I haven't been posting much lately, but I just got this picture of Cooper. I love it and wanted to share.  This is from a couple weeks ago. This was a nice win for him as a puppy - a 5 point major towards his Grand Champion with a competition win. He hasn't been showing a whole lot the last few months because it is tough to be a puppy in the specials class. 










Next week he gets cut into a continental. I was going to have his breeder/handler/coowner do an English Saddle, but he has such a cute butt we decided to show it off. :act-up:

Thanks for looking at my sweet, silly boy!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He looks great. Make sure you post after his new clip gets done!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

He just keeps getting prettier!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Cooper is gorgeous, and congratulations on that 5 point major! He looks like he loves showing . Wish we could see him in an English Saddle, but looking forward to seeing an amazing Continental instead.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Wow what a looker! He is the reason I would consider a Mini poodle! I just want to steal him from you! Maybe a future son from him is in my future!? (I can always dream!)


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He looks amazing!!!! Going to love seeing him in a Conti!!!!


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

He is SO handsome!  you
Must be so proud.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Such a handsome boy! Congrats on the win! I can't wait to see him in a CC ?.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations on such a big win! He's absolutely gorgeous. Can't wait to see him in a conti - he'll own that too!


----------

